# Report in safely please thread.



## amateur cutter (Oct 29, 2012)

As I watch storm coverage on Sandy, I'm becoming a bit concerned about members in it's path. Anyone willing, just let us know you're still ok. Thanks. A C


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 29, 2012)

Were fine here in the mountains of Western NC. Talked to family members in MD. Everyone there is Ok. Suposed to get snow tonight we'll see.
gonna be in the low to mid 30's and  Lil windy.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 29, 2012)

Winds hittin 50 here already and we are a day away from the "Our Storm". But massive flooding here and been raining since Friday evening. Not gonna stop until Thursday. Halloween has been moved to the weekend and most schools have already canceled school for tomorrow. 

The Cold front is passing through us and colliding with Sandy. 

Just put my plastic up around my porch (wood storage) and the trampoline ($300) went through a section. 

Sounds terrible out there. And i am getting it easy compared to those in the path.  God bless'em.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 29, 2012)

We're okay so far....still gotta get thru the night....we've got damage....best wait till daylight to see just how much....I know a couple of trees are half down and hung up into each other


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 30, 2012)

We were down for a while but now back up on the generator-can't believe the destruction in the tri-state area.  We're safe, we just need to keep the food cold and the sump pumps running until the power comes back...


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2012)

We've still got power & it only "blinked" once. Too dark out there to see what kind of havoc she created. Work is open, but we shall see if we can get there...


----------



## SmokinPiney (Oct 30, 2012)

All is good here in south jersey. Some minor flooding and plenty of trees down. Down the shore is a different story though. All barrier islands were pretty much under water by yesterday eve. Dry docked boats were floatin down the road. Prayin for the folks that stayed down there to ride out the storm, it looks pretty bad.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 30, 2012)

SmokinPiney said:


> All is good here in south jersey. Some minor flooding and plenty of trees down. Down the shore is a different story though. All barrier islands were pretty much under water by yesterday eve. Dry docked boats were floatin down the road. Prayin for the folks that stayed down there to ride out the storm, it looks pretty bad.


 
Depending on where you're at in the pines I'm about 80-100 miles north/northwest of you and it ain't pretty up here.  Waiting for sun to come up to see how bad, but suffice it to say there was a fireworks show on the horizon all last night with the wires going down and transformers blowing up.  Power is going to be out for a LONG time...


----------



## rottiman (Oct 30, 2012)

Talking to BIL last night about 7:30 in north end of New Jersey.  He said, all in all thinks were fairly good where he is, and then the phone went dead.


----------



## Odie (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing fine in Richmond VA. Friend in Chesapeake VA had his 10x10 gazebo liftoff and fly a bit before crashing into his backyard...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2012)

We got hit hard no power since midnight....thousands w/o power here. We don't have a genny either...stay safe!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 30, 2012)

Everything is fine here. Any local members need any help, please pm me!


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 30, 2012)

Never lost power, flickered a couple times. Just some small branches down.

The CT shoreline is in bad shape due to flooding.

KC


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 30, 2012)

Fine here in central upstate NY.  Lost power around 730 pm, got it back around 3am.  Great work by lines crews, expected to be without for days.  Let the fire go out during the worst of it, the wind was really howling, 60 mph, and it wasn't that cold in the house.  Woke up this morning to eerie calm, but the winds are starting to pick back up a bit.  Got the stove going now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 30, 2012)

So far just some wind up in Northern NY, some people in our town lost power but we never did, wind advisory on for today so it looks like we'll be okay.

I have relatives in NJ, any info on Nutley NJ?

zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2012)

Up Sarge!


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 30, 2012)

NH is still here....you'd think you could at least get a day off out of a massive weather event....nothin. Be safe people in the danger zone....(cue Top Gun Theme).


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 30, 2012)

Never even lost power. We did lose one shutter, though.


----------



## woodgeek (Oct 30, 2012)

Seem to be 20 mi from the track.

Folks across the street never lost power....
we've been down since 5pm Monday.
House in one piece....I'll take it.
FYI 5 gal of gas = 40 hrs of idle on a HF genny,
But you'll have to clean the plug.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2012)

Anybody looking for a few hundred new in the box and "lightly" used generators can find them on the MD/DC/VA craigslist.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 30, 2012)

all ok here in south central Va. just cold windy and a little bit rainy. my daughter is at school over in norton Va. (UVA Wise) which is in teh far western edge of Va close to the Ky line, its been dumping snow there for the last 36 hours. she's ok though living on campus and just a few yards from the dining facility , school has power. so she is all snugged up with her roomies waiting it out


----------



## jharkin (Oct 30, 2012)

We are doing fine here outside Boston. Power was out for about 10 hours yesterday but all back to normal now.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear many seem to have weathered the storm well. I just don't trust the news reports so much. Keep us updated as things go along, & thanks. A C


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2012)

Power is back on...cooking a roast and potatoes on top the wood stove..


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 30, 2012)

Faired pretty well here compared to our Southern Ct. neighbors. Wind just about ripped my Ash trees out by the roots....they are now hung up in other trees, got a pro coming to give an estimate sometime today. My shed got beat up a little bit, but we are lucky considering what could have been....still gusting out there, hopefully nothing else happens. Click on the pic.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone heard from Kath? I suspect she is snowed in and without power, but hopefully warm and snug.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't heard form any Long Island members either.
Got hammered pretty good there.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2012)

I checked the local paper where Kat lives. Not a whole lot of snow but some power outages. Sent an email to see if she gets it.

Edit: She just checked in and all is well.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hussle just posted from her phone in the Hurricane Sandy thread said she was ok but it looked like a mess.

Pete


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I checked the local paper where Kat lives. Not a whole lot of snow but some power outages. Sent an email to see if she gets it.
> 
> Edit: She just checked in and all is well.


 
She just checked in the Can.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> Anyone heard from Kath? I suspect she is snowed in and without power, but hopefully warm and snug.










We kept power, though many in the county were without. Despite our fondest wishes, snow hit the higher elevations only. Back to school for us


----------



## fossil (Oct 30, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> We kept power, though many in the county were without. Despite our fondest wishes, snow hit the higher elevations only. Back to school for us


 
Awww, no Sandy Day for you. 

Seriously, I'm glad to hear you were relatively unscathed by this monster...so many were not so lucky.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Isn't that the truth. It helps to hear that folks are making it through this. Check on your neighbors if you can, especially the elderly.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> We kept power, though many in the county were without. Despite our fondest wishes, snow hit the higher elevations only. Back to school for us


 
Good to hear you're ok and doing fine. Sorry about the school days, but there will surely be another storm and closure later. Hopefully not too many. Late June school makeup days are a drag.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> Isn't that the truth. It helps to hear that folks are making it through this. Check on your neighbors if you can, especially the elderly.


 
Ain't it the truth. The stuff that was happening at this time last night, I could not dream that we would have so little impact comparatively. It was flat scary. I can't imagine what was going on North of here. Or how it is there now.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

I know what it's like when all hell breaks loose here with a freak storm or earthquake. Things get much more fundamental. Make sure your family is ok, then check on your neighbors. The system will catch up to you, hopefully.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2012)

I am getting a little tired of the snow and ice bombardment in 2009, Snowmageddon in 2010, earthquake in 2011 and now Frankenstorm. But what ya gonna do Move to the Caribbean? I dun tink so Lucy.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I am getting a little tired of the snow and ice bombardment in 2009, Snowmageddon in 2010, earthquake in 2011 and now Frankenstorm. But what ya gonna do Move to the Caribbean? I dun tink so Lucy.


 
I'm wondering if this is basically the new normal-last year about this time we had been without power for 5 days due to the October snowstorm/Noreaster, and now here we are again.  Not looking to turn this into a climate change debate as it is the Inglenook after all, but seriously, if the Northeast is going to get hammered at least once a year with these kinds of storms, there are going to be some serious economic impacts.  Anyway, hanging on with genny power for now, but gotta go back to work today. I can send my wife and the baby to my parents (they got power back last night) but I'll have to come up here every ten hours or so to keep the sumps emptied and the food cold...Going to be a long week...


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2012)

Hawaii sure sounds nice right about now.


----------



## corey21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Safe but shot nerves still.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 31, 2012)

Very little damage in western NY, despite our pretty wild marine forecasts.  No idea what peak wave heights were, but winds a little ways back from the lake didn't top 35.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I am getting a little tired of the snow and ice bombardment in 2009, Snowmageddon in 2010, earthquake in 2011 and now Frankenstorm. But what ya gonna do Move to the Caribbean? I dun tink so Lucy.


 
Add the Spring 2010 monsoon to that list.  First and only time that our sump pump couldn't keep up running constantly. Record flood levels in NE.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 31, 2012)

Over 90% without power in Long Island. Boil water, etc. Things look worse everytime I see something about that place. Trying to get ahold of Infinitymike. Phone call and e-mail to him. No response yet.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/10...saster-after-sandy-power-lines-down-two-dead/


----------



## JustWood (Oct 31, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Very little damage in western NY, despite our pretty wild marine forecasts. No idea what peak wave heights were, but winds a little ways back from the lake didn't top 35.


Same here. We had 50 MPH winds overnight Monday but living near the lake thats quite common. No power loss and little if any damage. Any damage that did occur was due to NE winds. Our big winds are normlly out of the west. Was really a non event here.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 31, 2012)

got a text from my daughter a while ago , norton Va. where she is at school has 24 inches of snow as of noon still coming down. she's hunkered down in the res hall with her roomies with power on and heat  plenty of munchies.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 31, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> got a text from my daughter a while ago , norton Va. where she is at school has 24 inches of snow as of noon still coming down. she's hunkered down in the res hall with her roomies with power on and heat plenty of munchies.


 
Good to hear that stoveguy. How far are you from there? How much bad weather did you get in madison hgts?


----------



## woodgeek (Oct 31, 2012)

Good news...the power company says that it will get our power back on.
Bad news....they think our power will be back on on Nov 3rd.


----------



## fossil (Oct 31, 2012)

Did they say what year?


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2012)

Boo, I know that feeling, but that's better than hearing it will be a week later.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 31, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Good to hear that stoveguy. How far are you from there? How much bad weather did you get in madison hgts?


 

she's about 5 hours drive under normal conditions to her school from here, we're just north of lynchburg va. we got a pretty heavy wind that night but very little rain. overall we have been lucky the mountains to my northwest (blue ridge) have snow on them, but we didnt get any. was just a bit on the cold side for about 48 hours. i feel exceedingly lucky, obviously at my office things are hopping as so many folks are having power difficulties getting lots of calls about how to use a genny for the pellet stove , battery backup questions and the like. just walked a guy through areboot on his control board due to power spiking from a genny, he was lucky , no surge protection and his generator was sputtering sending uneven power to his board.  fortunately the board took the reboot and is now working normally again, he's on his way to the store to get a surge protector as i type this im sure.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 31, 2012)

begreen said:


> Hawaii sure sounds nice right about now.


 
Hawaii has earthquakes, cyclones, volcanoes, tsunami, and huge centipedes.   About a month after I moved that I was hanging out with another recently transplanted  pal and we came across a line in a book that said something like "the Hawaiian islands are susceptible to more natural disasters than anyplace on earth."  We then looked a bit like this


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like bad storms. I also would not like earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis, and especially not huge centipedes. Are centipedes considered natural disasters too? Okay. Never mind. I can go with that. Yuck!


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2012)

There are lots of islands. Kwaii is the oldest I think with no volcanic activity and little earthquake activity. Most of that is on the big island. Tsunamis would be my greatest concern. I'll take the centipedes over snakes. In a pinch they could be dinner.


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2012)

Most volcanic activity and earthquakes are on the big island. Older islands like Kauai are pretty stable. Tsunamis would be my main concern. I'll take the centipedes instead of snakes, though I haven't seen them yet. Will look later this month. In a pinch they could be dinner.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 31, 2012)

begreen said:


> There are lots of islands. Kauai is the oldest I think with no volcanic activity and little earthquake activity. Most of that is on the big island. Tsunamis would be my greatest concern. I'll take the centipedes over snakes. In a pinch they could be dinner.


 
Oh yea, I guess the bigger the better then. Protein right? Taste like chicken. As Timone would say! I have heard snake is good too. Not. I don't mind a nice rain storm or snow storm. I actually kind of like them. As long as they don't do much damage.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm Alive!

We still have no power and this is my first night back to work/opportunity to check in. Unfortunately I have a "stupid" phone and lousy service without my booster box. (Internet dependent) I have a great generator setup so everyone is warm (thanks to the stove!) and well fed. Doing everything I can to help the neighbors clean up the downed trees, get cranky generators rolling, etc. Went to visit a friend today and brought a 2" trash pump and 5K generator with me.  My service trailer has extension cords running out of it keeping the neighbors fridge/freezer cold and some lights on at night.

Prolly have 3+ cords of fresh Red Oak to cut up within 500' of my driveway.  Not even a stick down on my property however. 

We got some pretty impressive winds but little rain. (under 1.5")  Thankfully because we sure could do without the flooding heavy rains would have surely brought.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like you made it thru with no damage.
Bet the neighbors are glad they have a "master mechanic" as a neighbor 
when events like this happen 
You are a "Good neighbor"! 

3 cords of Oak to be your reward, sweet.

Glad you & family are warm & dry.
Good preparation on your part is paying off for you & others


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 1, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I'm Alive!
> 
> We still have no power and this is my first night back to work/opportunity to check in. Unfortunately I have a "stupid" phone and lousy service without my booster box. (Internet dependent) I have a great generator setup so everyone is warm (thanks to the stove!) and well fed. Doing everything I can to help the neighbors clean up the downed trees, get cranky generators rolling, etc. Went to visit a friend today and brought a 2" trash pump and 5K generator with me.  My service trailer has extension cords running out of it keeping the neighbors fridge/freezer cold and some lights on at night.
> 
> ...


 
Great to hear MasterMech! Great to hear. Hope all goes well for you over the time it takes to get power back and things to get back to normal. Way to be prepared. And all that help you are giving..... What comes around, goes around. Good man.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> We got hit hard no power since midnight....thousands w/o power here. We don't have a genny either...stay safe!


 
Gamma. How are you folks making out? Everything okay? Besides the P.I.A. of no power.

Oops. Forgot you got power back. Didn't you?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 1, 2012)

Still some here w/o power. Thankfully we were w/o only about 15 hours. I was quite impressed it came back on when it did. They were warning people it could have been out for up to two weeks. That woulda blew bigtime.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2012)

bogydave said:


> ... Bet the neighbors are glad they have a "master mechanic" as a neighbor
> when events like this happen
> ...


 
Sure is a lot noisier in the neighborhood during power outages since I moved in ... 

Power was restored to my home at about 8pm tonight.  Still many here in my development that are dark, but hopefully they will have the lines repaired tomorrow for them.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Sure is a lot noisier in the neighborhood during power outages since I moved in ...
> 
> Power was restored to my home at about 8pm tonight. Still many here in my development that are dark, but hopefully they will have the lines repaired tomorrow for them.


 
Glad to here that for ya MasterMech. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## mywaynow (Nov 2, 2012)

Here and still no power.  None expected until Thursday next week.  Lost of trees down, limited road access still.  No school for the kids.  Gas lines are 30 minutes off peak too.  We have the generator and use it sparingly.  It gets us water and coffee!  Wood stove and wood pile are priceless with temps from 40-54 since the storm.  Trying desperately to get the backhoe running to help clear the debris, but appears to have a bad starter.  Just can't spin the old diesel fast enough.  That is the task of the day.  Yesterday was cutting up the 85 ft white pine that uprooted.  Today, after I get the starter off, I may try and cut up the 75 foot blue spruce that uprooted in the front yard.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> Trying desperately to get the backhoe running to help clear the debris, but appears to have a bad starter


 
Even if you think the battery(s) are good, try and jumper cable up another vehicle.  Give it every available amp it can draw.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> Even if you think the battery(s) are good, try and jumper cable up another vehicle. Give it every available amp it can draw.


1.21 gigawatts and 88mph will get you to 1965!


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> Just can't spin the old diesel fast enough.


 
Change the oil.  If it's got 15W40 in it, pick up some 5W40 synthetic.  Will make a world of difference in cold temps, especially with big iron. And no, the 5W40 will not hurt it either.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2012)

Just saw this. Ok in the Lower Hudson Valley. No power expected until NEXT friday. Genny doing great, but gas is getting hard to find around here. The Hudson surged about 10 feet and did some major damage to the low areas. trees and power lines down every where! Just a bunch of leaves and small branches on the lawn and one piece of vinyl siding fell off the house.


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, that is definitely not good. Sounds like a gas run to upstate or CT.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2012)

The tankers are coming back in through the debris. Should be gas available soon. Question is do the stations have power to pump it?


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 3, 2012)

I got a message from InfinityMike. He said he is okay!   He sent me an e-mail, but it must have went to my work e-mail so I do not have specifics. I will go there and read it in the morning and update you.  I hope things go well in the recovery for you Mike! Hang in there man


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 4, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I got a message from InfinityMike. He said he is okay!  He sent me an e-mail, but it must have went to my work e-mail so I do not have specifics. I will go there and read it in the morning and update you.  I hope things go well in the recovery for you Mike! Hang in there man


He's probably ass-kicking busy feeding that Timberwolf trees.... .


----------



## mywaynow (Nov 6, 2012)

Kids back at school as of today.  Wife happy.  No power, wife ok.  Hot stove with giant pot of hot water on top, everyone happy....


----------

